# Cómo te fue en...? /cómo le va en...? (ir)



## any_alyta

Bonsoir!!! 

Aca en buenos aires ya es de noche... 
Les agradeceria si me pudieran traducir estas dos preguntas al frances
¿ya volviste? ¿como te fue? (por ejemplo en un examen).
MERCI

UNE ÉTERNELLE PETER PAN, ANY


----------



## yanet

hola any!! 

como supongo que necesitaras una respuesta "apta" para poner en un examen...te propongo lo siguiente:

ya volviste?: tu es déjà de retour?
cómo te fue?: no se me ocurre como traducir... te pongo un ejemplo por si te sirve; 
q tal pasaste las vacaciones?: comment tu as passé les vacances? 
te lo pasaste bien?: est-ce que tu as profité? ça c'est bien passé? (ésto último es en plan familiar...)

no soy ninguna experta asi q espero q esté bien!!

mucha suerte para el examen!

agur


----------



## ed-hipo

hola
  ya volviste? : "déjà de retour?" en el caso d q  el destinatario  acaba de "dar una vuelta" metaforicamen , es decir q se ha ido y ha vuelto. Tu no te has mudado del sitio en donde estas y lo ves regresar. (al pais, al piso aunque en este ultimo ejemplo la pregunta sugiere sorpresa : ha ido a comprar  pan a la panaderia q esta a 10 kms por ej y vuelve a casa unos minutos despues.. tu vas a decir "déjà de retour?" 
 Ahora si te interesa saber si la persona ha vuelto A SU CASA ( q sea donde sea ya no te consideras como punto central de la pregunta) preguntaras :
  "(T'es) déjà rentré?"  -chez toi, à la maison, en argentine- etc esta implicito..solo te interesa saber q se encuentra ahora en el sitio donde vive. para q este mas claro (q dudo q de momento lo este ) solemos usar el verbo "rentrer" en la pregunta siguiente "à quelle heure t'es rentré hier?" : " à qué hora volviste a casa anoche?""

como te fue? en un examen... : "comment ça s'est passé ton examen?" o "Ca a été ton exam'?", "T'as réussi ton exam?", aunque claro si la persona acaba de mencionar el tema basta con preguntar "comment ça s'est passé?", "et ça a été?", "et t'as réussi?"
saludos!


----------



## any_alyta

Merci, Merci, Merci tout le monde  

muchas gracias!!!!  any


----------



## eframono

¿Cómo diría esta expresión en francés coloqual y formal?


Yo creo que:

Comment ca va tu weekend? 


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## yserien

Alors, c'est bien passé ton week-end ou le week-end ?Anglicisme fort ancré.
Cette fin de semaine est ce tout bien marché ? (On v a me tuer)
Samedi et dimanche, c'est bien pour toi ? (Encore pire)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Con tu permiso Yserien .


yserien said:


> Alors,ça c'est bien passé ton week-end ou le week-end ?Anglicisme fort ancré.
> Cette fin de semaine est-ce que tout a bien marché ? (On v a me tuer)
> Samedi et dimanche, c'est ça a été (bien) pour toi ? (Encore pire)



Me queda señalar que desde 1990 _week-end_ se puede escribir _weekend _(Pero no es una falta si se escribe en dos palabras con guión) y que _la fin de semaine_ no se emplea .
La nueva ortografía aquí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cordob

Je voudrais demander quelqu'un "cómo te ha ido en los exámenes?", une façon plus informelle de dire "quels ont été les resultats de tes examens?"... comment diriez-vous ce "te ha ido"? ou quelle serait la question équivalente en français? merci d'avance!


----------



## Liuma

"Ils ce sont passés comment tes examens?" .... espero que te sirva.


----------



## cordob

creo que sería ils *se* sont passés comment, no? igualmente muchas gracias


----------



## Liuma

Ups...perdona, se me ha escapado....


----------



## Paquita

Más coloquial: Alors tes exams ? ça a marché ?


----------



## cordob

podría decir de la misma manera "tes examens, ils ont marché comment?"?


----------



## Paquita

cordob said:


> ¿Podría decir de la misma manera "tes examens, ils ont marché comment?"?


 

Oui, bien sûr...

y también: ça a été ? pero muy coloquial, por supuesto, y gramaticalmente incorrecto ya que se usa "être" con el sentido de "aller"


----------



## cordob

merci beaucoup!


----------



## krlss26

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Comment on dit "*cómo te fue en*.." par example *en el examen?*


----------



## Eloy1988

¿Cómo se traducirían las siguientes frases al francés?

-¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?
-¿Cómo te va el examen? 
-¿Cómo te irá el examen?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eloy:

Emplearíamos el verbo "marcher", sólo te falta conjugarlo. 

- Ton examen a bien marché ? / Ça a bien marché ton examen ?

Te dejo adaptar las demás frases. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eloy1988

¿Se puede decir "L'examen a bien marché pour toi?/ Ça a bien marché pour toi, l'examen?" para hacer énfasis en si le ha ido bien a la persona?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, se podría decir perfectamente, pero a condición de que haya varias personas, o que antes venga esta persona hablando de otro estudiante al que no le ha ido bien.

Si no, para referirnos al examen de esta persona en particular, sin comparar con nadie más, usaríamos el posesivo:Ton examen a bien marché ?; que es lo que te propuse en mi mensaje anterior.

También se podría usar con otro verbo (se me había olvidado señalártelo): Comment s'est passé ton examen ? Ton examen s'est bien passé ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eloy1988

Muchas gracias, Gévy


----------



## violadelesseps

Bonjour/Hola 
Me podrían dar un equivalente en francés para la pregunta: ¨Cómo te fue en los exámenes?¨ 
merci


----------

